# Color popup Menu Edit?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to add colored images to the pop up menu but I don't know what the images are called in the frameworks file. I don't like the plain gray and white images so I would like to change them. Can someone tell me what the files are called? UPDATE: FINALLY!
View attachment 3308


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> I want to add colored images to the pop up menu but I don't know what the images are called in the frameworks file. I don't like the plain gray and white images so I would like to change them. Can someone tell me what the files are called?
> View attachment 4439


The images are called .png

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

The white image that pops up from the bottom is called menu_background_fill_parent_width.9.png

Its in framework-res.apk/res/drawable-hdpi/ folder

Be careful as it is a .9.png so it is stretchable and will need to be patched before using.

The individual icons are numerous. Most are in framework but some may be in SystemUI.apk
It all depends which menu you're in that decides which icons are visible
But most of the icons you'll want begin with ic_menu_nameoficon.ongoing
So look for ic_menu_ and you should be good to go.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> The white image that pops up from the bottom is called menu_background_fill_parent_width.9.png
> 
> Its in framework-res.apk/res/drawable-hdpi/ folder
> 
> ...


Can u do it ?


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally!
View attachment 4822


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I knew you could do it!!
Good job!
Nice change on the black background too!


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> I knew you could do it!!
> Good job!
> Nice change on the black background too!


Thanks!


----------

